# Plants on planes



## me and my Ts (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi, later this year I plan on traveling to Costa Rica and I want to bring back live moss to keep in my vivariums. So my question is can I do this or do I need a permit or something? If I do need a permit how do I go about getting that permit?


----------



## antinous (Mar 10, 2022)

You need an export permit from Costa Rica and may need an  import permit from the US. Would likely be next to impossible unless you know of people who do export plants from Costa Rica.


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 10, 2022)

antinous said:


> You need an export permit from Costa Rica and may need an  import permit from the US. Would likely be next to impossible unless you know of people who do export plants from Costa Rica.


Alright thanks, doesn’t sound worth the trouble


----------



## Poonjab (Mar 11, 2022)

Just put in it your underwear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Egon (Mar 11, 2022)

You can’t travel with plants internationally because it’s an environmental hazard. Border patrol on the Texas-Mexico border didn’t even like it when I crossed with an apple in my car.

You can transport live plants within the lower 48 states. I’ve flown with plants that way.

There’s lots of good moss locally and in your state as well.


----------



## The Snark (Mar 13, 2022)

By far the easiest way is to contact an international freight company that does live plants. They know all the tricks and regulations, handle the permits and have the data sheets as to what can and can't be shipped to and from where. Be prepared to cough up some serious $$$$. But before you even start you need to contact the authorities in the country of origin and find out if the plant is on the restricted list.
Probably the best place to start there would be the Costa Rica International Trade Administration.
NOTE: Secretaries can be very unreliable. Never take somebodies word. Always ask for the government code or title.


----------



## jc55 (Mar 13, 2022)

sounds like it would be very expensive if it can be done and not worth the time or money to me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## me and my Ts (Mar 13, 2022)

jc55 said:


> sounds like it would be very expensive if it can be done and not worth the time or money to me.


I agree


----------



## The Snark (Mar 13, 2022)

jc55 said:


> sounds like it would be very expensive if it can be done and not worth the time or money to me.


Unless you are shipping a full sized container.  It's a very common problem - catering to major business globalism and the individual is skrewed.
One way around it is companies like UPS or DHL Might be worth a try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

